# Raspberry Baby Set



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I have another baby set ready for charity. They are all made on the standard gauge machine. The cardigan is my favorite baby sweater pattern and the pattern is here. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/machine-knit-babys-raglan-sleeve-cardigan The baby hat and sock/booties pattern are available on my blog site. http://annsroost.wordpress.com/ All are quick knits.  Ann


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

beautiful, as ever, Your work is inspirational.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice, and such pretty color.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> Sweet!


Thanks so much for sharing pictures AND pattern resources!!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Just adorable, so nicely made. Thanks for sharing patterns. Sharron


----------



## Nanatothree (Apr 28, 2015)

Very nice. Great color.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely set!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Love the colour, very pretty..


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautifully done, as usual, Ann.  The Charity is going to love this set. And the baby is going to look adorable. Lovely color. Thank you for sharing the links.
Marge


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, Ann, I just love the color...and, of course, the outfit is lovely!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice love the colour too


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

love the color, as always very nice


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely set&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh GrammaAnn you must have read my mind.... new arrival due shortly so I have time to whip these up for her. thank you so much for sharing


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

I love this set of baby clothes, such a lovely colour as well, you do such beautiful work I envy you. keep up the good work you are an inspiration to us.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful Ann. Lovely pattern. Thank you. Lynette


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Good enough to eat!


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

very nice...love the color


----------



## Susie50 (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful what yarn did you use?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Susie50 said:


> Beautiful what yarn did you use?


Thank you all for your sweet comments.  Susan, These were made with Trenzado, but it is similar in weight to a Tamm 3 ply.  Ann


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very nice, i love the color too.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

I love it! Thanks for sharing Ann.
Alexandra 
in CO-MO, USA


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

I just love that versatile pattern. I have had it for ages but never tried it. Your set has renewed my determination. Absolutely love the color. Just an estimate....how long does the sweater take?


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

Such a cute set - thank you for the pattern links. BTW, I noticed your new blog a few weeks ago and have been enjoying it. Where do you find the time?


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Fantastic!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

This is so lovely <3


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Ann, SO adorable! great work.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Rowesmary said:


> I just love that versatile pattern. I have had it for ages but never tried it. Your set has renewed my determination. Absolutely love the color. Just an estimate....how long does the sweater take?


I do not tend to knit something from beginning to end all at once if it has pieces - I am off to do other things in between. So it is hard to guess the exact time to make. But if one sat to do it all at once, I am sure a couple hours would do it. They are small and machine knitting makes quick work of it. Then one needs to make up the pieces into a sweater. The hand work to mattress stitch the sides takes some time and I added some single crochet to the edges, making chain stitch button holes. I encourage you to give it a try! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

madeinparadise said:


> Such a cute set - thank you for the pattern links. BTW, I noticed your new blog a few weeks ago and have been enjoying it. Where do you find the time?


Thank you for your comments!  I am a teacher at heart, and always want to share what I am learning with others. So the blog has been a fun format for that. Thank you to those that clicked the link to follow me.  Ann


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

adorable


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the color. Very nice.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So pretty, love the color!


----------



## joan Hagan (Jul 11, 2014)

Beautiful ann


----------



## Lanafay (Feb 2, 2012)

You do such beautiful work. This is really adorable


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

So professional looking!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. Real nice set and never have enough made up.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Ann- your baby set is so beautiful! Isn't it amazing when you use the same pattern but different colours it will produce a trendy style outfit.
I will have to check out your blog. Thank you kindly for always sharing your talents.


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ann- absolutely LOVE your patterns!! I made 2 of the baby cocoons for my new (10 day old grandaughter). My daughter loved them- actually wants more!! which is a big problem since I did a great job of breaking my wrist 2 days ago and will be in a cast for 6 weeks.... will have to figure out how to machine knit AND crochet SOON or I WILL DEFINITELY go CRAZY!!! any suggestions??


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Meemeeto3 said:


> Ann- absolutely LOVE your patterns!! I made 2 of the baby cocoons for my new (10 day old grandaughter). My daughter loved them- actually wants more!! which is a big problem since I did a great job of breaking my wrist 2 days ago and will be in a cast for 6 weeks.... will have to figure out how to machine knit AND crochet SOON or I WILL DEFINITELY go CRAZY!!! any suggestions??


Oh, I am sorry you broke your wrist! I have no idea if you can knit with that - but I sympathize having to wait 6 weeks! I would be crazy too. Ann


----------



## Ritaweijers (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous and love the color.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

pretty pink :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

so lovely...Anne


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> I have another baby set ready for charity. They are all made on the standard gauge machine. The cardigan is my favorite baby sweater pattern and the pattern is here. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/machine-knit-babys-raglan-sleeve-cardigan The baby hat and sock/booties pattern are available on my blog site. http://annsroost.wordpress.com/ All are quick knits.  Ann


You always do such beautiful work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful work, Ann, and all the patterns too - so inspiring!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Gorgeous set Anne! &#128522;


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Colour is lovely and it is such a pretty little set.


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 
very beautiful


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

Very pretty. I love the color!


----------



## pfromenthal (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful set!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Many thanks for the inspiration and your lovely work......just the thing to whittle my terrible stash mountains


GrammaAnn said:


> I have another baby set ready for charity. They are all made on the standard gauge machine. The cardigan is my favorite baby sweater pattern and the pattern is here. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/machine-knit-babys-raglan-sleeve-cardigan The baby hat and sock/booties pattern are available on my blog site. http://annsroost.wordpress.com/ All are quick knits.  Ann


----------

